# Wearing Maltese



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah's wearing her adorable little Maltese dress that we won & was lovingly made by my friend Robin.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hannah looks so sweet in her new dress!
I LOVE that fabric!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

She has a stunning face - Angelic.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Great pictures! She looks faaaaabulous!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

so beautiful!!! That fabric is really great.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've seen that fabric. It's precious and Hannah is darling in it!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG! I absolutely love Hannah and this dress is perfect for her! She's quite the little lady


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Hannah baby, you are stylin'!!!!!! Beautiful, just beautiful in that pretty pink dress!!!:wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

So pretty in pink! Especially love the 2nd pic!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Hannah, your sooooo beautiful:wub: love your new dress, sooooo cute


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sue --- I can't stand it. Hannah looks so amazing in that dress.:wub::wub: She's such a perfect model and the dress pattern is too cute. I want a girl!!!(Did I say that?:blink


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are adorable pics, Sue!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow she's stunning! I am going to have to find that fabric for us!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Hannah, I can't see how you can get any cuter...You look so adorable in that dress! You make me want to get a sister for Rocky.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Sue --- I can't stand it. Hannah looks so amazing in that dress.:wub::wub: She's such a perfect model and the dress pattern is too cute. I want a girl!!!(Did I say that?:blink


Susan, I just posted the same thing and then saw your post. We need siblings for our sons..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sue, every time I see Hannah I don't think she could get any cuter and then I see another picture and she does. :blush:
I love her dress and she looks beautiful in it. :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, gosh, Hannah is just too, too sweet. Love her in that first pic, especially. Look at that million dollar smile. :wub::wub::wub: Love her, Sue!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Susan, I just posted the same thing and then saw your post. We need siblings for our sons..:HistericalSmiley:


Dianne - maybe we can split one between both of us. :new_shocked: Joint custody? :w00t: Weekends and summers? :angry:Ummmm, maybe not. :huh:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love that dress, but what i love more is Hannah in that dress. Hannah is as pretty as a picture!:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The dress is so cute. However, Hannah is beyond beautiful:wub: All her photos are stunning!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

hannah looks so beautiful - I always love her pics - I love that dress too


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Hannah looks darling in her new dress. The dress is so cute and just perfect for her! I'm not kidding.....today, at work, Hannah's little face just popped into my head and she was chewing on lettuce. That vision just made me smile and my heart sing!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy Hannah:wub::wub: you look super PRETTY with your pretty dress:wub: As a matter of fact, you look pretty with anything your mommy put on you or even with no outfits!!! 

Love your perfect model, Sue!! kisses are sent to her from me:wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a doll! Love her dress (so girly) & her haircut! 
Now that Kitzi is facing surgery we need a haircut! They will have to shave his back hip so may as well pre-empt that & go short! His hair is so beautiful and majestic---but we'll take the lemons and make lemonade! Maybe a nice little dress. . . . . .on second thought we will leave it to Hannah to wear the cute little dresses---she does them justice!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hannah looks simply "gorgeous!" Robin does good work and she is a wonderful friend! Hugs to you and Hannah and Boo. Loving the material!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hannah baby always looks so feminine! I love her!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, how majorly adorable!!! Really cute dress! Hannah is an amazing model. Her pictures are perfection!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a cute little dress!! So feminine looking and Hannah always is a gorgeous model :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Canada said:


> Hannah looks so sweet in her new dress!
> I LOVE that fabric!





bellaratamaltese said:


> oh soooo cute!!!!!





Sandcastles said:


> She has a stunning face - Angelic.





Dora's Mom said:


> Great pictures! She looks faaaaabulous!





Hunter's Mom said:


> so beautiful!!! That fabric is really great.





Cosy said:


> I've seen that fabric. It's precious and Hannah is darling in it!





Johita said:


> OMG! I absolutely love Hannah and this dress is perfect for her! She's quite the little lady





CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Hannah baby, you are stylin'!!!!!! Beautiful, just beautiful in that pretty pink dress!!!:wub:





PreciousPrince said:


> So pretty in pink! Especially love the 2nd pic!


Thank you all so much for the compliments.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

that dress is adorable


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh my gosh Hannah, your sooooo beautiful:wub: love your new dress, sooooo cute





Snowbody said:


> Oh Sue --- I can't stand it. Hannah looks so amazing in that dress.:wub::wub: She's such a perfect model and the dress pattern is too cute. I want a girl!!!(Did I say that?:blink


LOL, yep you said that. :thumbsup:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Those are adorable pics, Sue!!





missiek said:


> Wow she's stunning! I am going to have to find that fabric for us!





Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Hannah, I can't see how you can get any cuter...You look so adorable in that dress! You make me want to get a sister for Rocky.:wub::wub::wub:


I think Rocky would love a sister.




njdrake said:


> Sue, every time I see Hannah I don't think she could get any cuter and then I see another picture and she does. :blush:
> I love her dress and she looks beautiful in it. :wub:





lovesophie said:


> Oh, gosh, Hannah is just too, too sweet. Love her in that first pic, especially. Look at that million dollar smile. :wub::wub::wub: Love her, Sue!!!





mysugarbears said:


> I love that dress, but what i love more is Hannah in that dress. Hannah is as pretty as a picture!:wub:


Thank you all so much for the nice comments for Hannah.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Another beautiful photo of Hannah, the dress is just beautiful too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness! As always, Hannah looks like the perfect calendar cover fluff baby! :wub::wub::wub:
I LOVE her dress and bow! And, I even love her tongue ... it looks like bubblegum pink! Hannah is a doll doggie, for sure! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hannah is one of the most beautiful Malts that I have ever seen! She is just adorable :wub: and the dress is cute as can be!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hannah is perfection!!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

How freakin' cute! I love that fabric!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

That dress is adorable and the photos are absolutely gorgeous of her!! :wub:
 *<<<<< CLICK TO VOTE!!!*


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

soooo pretty!! i LOVE the second pic!!:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> The dress is so cute. However, Hannah is beyond beautiful:wub: All her photos are stunning!!!





dwerten said:


> hannah looks so beautiful - I always love her pics - I love that dress too





suzimalteselover said:


> Hannah looks darling in her new dress. The dress is so cute and just perfect for her! I'm not kidding.....today, at work, Hannah's little face just popped into my head and she was chewing on lettuce. That vision just made me smile and my heart sing!


I'm glad Hannah's little lettuce munching video made you smile.



Katkoota said:


> Happy Hannah:wub::wub: you look super PRETTY with your pretty dress:wub: As a matter of fact, you look pretty with anything your mommy put on you or even with no outfits!!!
> 
> Love your perfect model, Sue!! kisses are sent to her from me:wub:
> 
> ...





edelweiss said:


> What a doll! Love her dress (so girly) & her haircut!
> Now that Kitzi is facing surgery we need a haircut! They will have to shave his back hip so may as well pre-empt that & go short! His hair is so beautiful and majestic---but we'll take the lemons and make lemonade! Maybe a nice little dress. . . . . .on second thought we will leave it to Hannah to wear the cute little dresses---she does them justice!





Morkie4 said:


> Hannah looks simply "gorgeous!" Robin does good work and she is a wonderful friend! Hugs to you and Hannah and Boo. Loving the material!





princessre said:


> Hannah baby always looks so feminine! I love her!





k/c mom said:


> Ohhhh, how majorly adorable!!! Really cute dress! Hannah is an amazing model. Her pictures are perfection!





The A Team said:


> What a cute little dress!! So feminine looking and Hannah always is a gorgeous model :wub:





NIMaltese said:


> that dress is adorable





Maglily said:


> Another beautiful photo of Hannah, the dress is just beautiful too.





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh my goodness! As always, Hannah looks like the perfect calendar cover fluff baby! :wub::wub::wub:
> I LOVE her dress and bow! And, I even love her tongue ... it looks like bubblegum pink! Hannah is a doll doggie, for sure! :wub::wub::wub:





jenniferhope423 said:


> Hannah is one of the most beautiful Malts that I have ever seen! She is just adorable :wub: and the dress is cute as can be!





Maisie and Me said:


> Hannah is perfection!!!!!!!:wub:





heartmadeforyou said:


> How freakin' cute! I love that fabric!





Maidto2Maltese said:


> That dress is adorable and the photos are absolutely gorgeous of her!! :wub:
> *<<<<< CLICK TO VOTE!!!*





mfa said:


> soooo pretty!! i LOVE the second pic!!:wub:


Thank you all for the nice compliments & comments for Hannah & her dress.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Hannah looks adorable!!!!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

oh this is simply too cute for words!! :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable .. i love the dress also , the colour and fabric are to die for.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hannah is a beauty and i love that dress!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

EeeGads could she get any cuter??? I'm loving her new shorter cut on her head/face!! She is just a doll baby!! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hannah looks very precious in her pretty maltese dress with matching bow! She's such a sweetheart, Sue! :heart:

Love the small pink toy, too!
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - Hannah, you are sooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful. I just love looking at pictures of you. Oh, btw -- the dress is pretty too. LOL

Actually, you look adorable in your new dress.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How lovely, she looks gorgeous in the pink :wub: nice job with the pictures too


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

allheart said:


> Oh Hannah looks adorable!!!!!!





yeagerbum said:


> oh this is simply too cute for words!! :wub:





jodublin said:


> Adorable .. i love the dress also , the colour and fabric are to die for.





Bailey&Me said:


> Hannah is a beauty and i love that dress!





Crystal&Zoe said:


> EeeGads could she get any cuter??? I'm loving her new shorter cut on her head/face!! She is just a doll baby!! :wub:





Alexa said:


> Hannah looks very precious in her pretty maltese dress with matching bow! She's such a sweetheart, Sue! :heart:
> 
> Love the small pink toy, too!
> Alexandra :wub:





Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG - Hannah, you are sooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful. I just love looking at pictures of you. Oh, btw -- the dress is pretty too. LOL
> 
> Actually, you look adorable in your new dress.





silverhaven said:


> How lovely, she looks gorgeous in the pink :wub: nice job with the pictures too


Thanks so much for the nice comments for Hannah & her dress.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh my what a beauty the dress is stunning., i am in awe as to how good she poses , cutie , i just wanna kiss her nose.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I missed these when my computer was off for the move Sue. I'm so glad I caught up with them. What an adorable dress! Robin made it? I'm very impressed. Hannah of course looks gorgeous. That girl was made to pose for sure! I think that second photo is one of the prettiest I've seen of Hannah. It joins a very long list of great Hannah pictures. Kisses to my little sweetheart. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> oh my what a beauty the dress is stunning., i am in awe as to how good she poses , cutie , i just wanna kiss her nose.


Thanks Liza, she's a little ham,loves being the center of attention & loves those treats in my hand.



Dixie's Mama said:


> I missed these when my computer was off for the move Sue. I'm so glad I caught up with them. What an adorable dress! Robin made it? I'm very impressed. Hannah of course looks gorgeous. That girl was made to pose for sure! I think that second photo is one of the prettiest I've seen of Hannah. It joins a very long list of great Hannah pictures. Kisses to my little sweetheart. xxxxxxxxx


Thanks Elaine. Yep, Robin made it & did a very good job,we love it. Glad you got back down south safe & sound.


----------

